# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  چاپ با ویژوال بیسیک

## abbas1371

سلام
من میخوام یک نرم افزار شبیه نرم افزارهای صدور فاکتور بنویسم
ولی نتونستم محتویاتی که دارم رو روی یک برگه A5 چاپ کنم

میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد چون من میخوام روی برگه عکس هم چاپ کنم (به عنوان آرم )
اگه دوستان لطف کنن با مثال در سطح مبتدی توضیح بدهند ممنون میشم

----------


## ehsanocx

از کامپونت commondialog استفاده کن.
توی یک دکمه بنویس commandialog1.print

----------


## 30yamand

> از کامپونت commondialog استفاده کن.
> توی یک دکمه بنویس commandialog1.print


دوست عزیز اگه بتونی سورس کد کاملش رو بزار ممنن میشیم

----------


## M.T.P

با سلام
دوست عزیز به نظر من شما فاکتورت رو با Word طراحی کن بصورت کامل و شکیل ، بعد با VB تو خونه های خالیش چاپ کن . این بهترین کار ممکنه. یعنی شما فکتور طراحی و خام رو میزاری تو پرینتر و اطلاعات توش چاپ میکنی.
من خودم این مورد رو تست کردم و خیلی هم راضی ام.

----------


## 30yamand

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز به نظر من شما فاکتورت رو با Word طراحی کن بصورت کامل و شکیل ، بعد با VB تو خونه های خالیش چاپ کن . این بهترین کار ممکنه. یعنی شما فکتور طراحی و خام رو میزاری تو پرینتر و اطلاعات توش چاپ میکنی.
> من خودم این مورد رو تست کردم و خیلی هم راضی ام.


دوست عزیز ممنونت میشم اگه برنامه فاکتورت رو بزاری تا ازش استفاده کنیم

----------

